
GopherCon 2016 Videos - blopeur
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL2ntRZ1ySWBdliXelGAItjzTMxy2WQh0P
======
pkroll
FWIW, their twitter account says this is just the first seven, and the rest
will be posted soon.

[https://twitter.com/gophercon?lang=en](https://twitter.com/gophercon?lang=en)

